# Can I use car touch up paint in an airbrush gun



## caraudio90 (Mar 20, 2006)

I want to paint a model car using the exact paint of the same car I own. Can i use car touch up paint loaded into my airbrush. If so how, do i thin it? if so, how much? Thanks for the help


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi
you have to make sure you use a good primer compatible with auto paint other wise it can ruin the plastic, i would use thin coats . i painted a z28 with duplicolor in the can and it came out great. one other choice is another resin aftermarket company. i will post the company when i can remember it. they make all kinds of auto colors and great kits including a starsky and hutch car


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

http://ourworld.cs.com/mcwautofinishes/ here is the company, model car world. let us know how your project comes out! i hope this helps you out dude


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=137312&highlight=starsky+hutch


----------

